# Historical PGA stats



## AndyC (Mar 19, 2011)

I find the databaseGolf.com - Golf Statistics, Awards, and History quite useful but they look as thiugh they are no longer updating i.e. nothing since end 2009. Any idea why (they dont reply to queries) or if there is a good alternative anywhere?


----------



## JamesS (Apr 15, 2011)

The Masters keep track of the current stats of the players here:

Greens in Regulation - 2011 Masters Tournament

Although, it makes depressing reading to see how far off I am.


----------

